# DAY 21 OT, doc says i am not ovulating, so worried!!



## confusedbunny (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, i am new here and not sure if i am in the right forum and no nothing about how fertility worlks! 

Basically, here are the facts:

1.for the last 12 months i have monitored my cycle and it ranged from 23-53 days.....

2.I am currently on day 40 and still no period and yesturday i had "spotting" that i have never had before....

3.The doctor sent me for tests last month and the results are that i am not in menopause or anything ( i am 33) but my ovulation on day 21 was just 2!! and therefore, i had not ovulated....does this mean i will never have kids.....i am having sleepless nites ever since.....

I am a geek at all this but i do not quite understand why doc sent me for day 21 test when i told her my periods have always been irregular and maybe day 21 is not my specific day?? or am i wrong?.......

Doc has not offered me any medication to help, should she? also out of panic i have ordered an ovulation kit online, where i assume i use everyday do get my specific ovulation day.....would my ovulation day vary every month? sorry for all the questions......am i most fertile for several days on this specific ovulation date too?......


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi confusedbunny. I'm sorry you are going through all this stress, it is a horrible place to be but we all know how it feels here so yes you are in the right place.

I will try and help you with a few things. The spotting you have could be due to the fact you have low progesterone and your luteal phase (the days between ovulation and your period) may be shorter than usual. This can often be fixed.

You seem to have some really long cycles, has your doctor not offered to do any other bloods or scans to check you out? I don't have PCOS but I do know that some ladies who do have very long cycles.

The fact your progesterone on day 21 was 2 does show that you have a problem with ovulation, *but* it does not mean there is nothing they can do to help fix it. Also you are quite right in that if your cycles are longer than going on day 21 can be futile and does not necessarily tell the whole story. I always go for my bloods on peak+7 so 7 days after what I chart to be my last day of fertile mucus and this is usually 6-7 days before my period. The thing is medicine still bases all women on a 28 day cycle, so for you being on a 40 day cycle at the moment you should probably for bloods around day 33-35. I'm surprised that given your history that your doctor did not suggest you get repeat bloods done a week later.

If your doctor is not following you up I would get in contact again and ask what they recommend as a treatment plan is. It seems a bit bizarre to tell you all this and not offer you any help and support - is this your GP or a specialist?

I have not used ovulation kits so I'm sure someone will come along soon with some advice. You are usually fertile for about 3-5 days a month but your egg only has a small window of opportunity to be fertilised once released (about 12-24hours) so you are best having  the days leading up to your peak day as well as your peak day so there are plenty of sperm there waiting and a couple of days after just to make sure.

Wishing you all the best. It does seem so overwhelming when you first get told all this but soon you will be offering other people advice and become so knowledgeable about everything.


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi there

I have to say i agree with everything that angel star, i too am so clueless to all that it's in the fertility world but this site is the best place to be i can promise you. also go on the chat rooms ive learnt so much by talking to many women on there and some have become very good friends.

Your doctor dont seem to be doing there job properly you need to have investiations done

but dont give up hope, there are lots that can be done

xx


----------

